# Lami 150 2 MH



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Lami 150 2 MH wrapped at Red Drum…excellent condition. Rated 6-16 oz...Cut to 12’ 4” with 30” to middle of reel seat. $275.00 firm in DC Metro Area. I don’t want to ship but am willing to meet within a reasonable distance, or AI, or OBX. Reason for selling…too many rods and not really using this one.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

250 views and no inquiries? Is it becuase I wont ship, the location, the price, or do I just have bad breath?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What is the normal length of a 1502? In other words, how much was cut off? Was it cut off the butt or the tip?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Lami 1502's are 12'6" and cut from the tip usually. The one I had was cut back 3" to make it 12'3", but that was years ago.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

IMHO, 1. Shipping is an issue. 2. For what they have been selling for, during the past couple years, price is a bit high. Now, about bad breath, that might just be all the hot air, coming out
of the DC area from you know who...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Fish Hunter said:


> Now, about bad breath, that might just be all the hot air, coming out
> of the DC area from you know who...


Oldbay? LOL


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

GSB 150 was 150" before 2" was taken off the tip during the build leavingthe total length at 12' 4". The rod is in excellent condition; it has been used very little.


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

Catch

I'm interested. Can you tell me the number of guides and the sizes? Tip size too please.

Thanks! Bill


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Bad ass drum stick


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Go Bow,
Sorry for the delay in responding; I have been away. There are 6 guides plus the tip making a total of 7. I don't know how to tell what size they are. If more pictures would help let me know.


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

Catch

No problems. Gonna pass for now. Christmas has funds tied up. Sorry.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Oldbay? LOL


Hey - I heard that! 

Catch This - it was nice to meet you this evening at the DCMSSA meeting in Bethesda.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Old Bay let me know if you want to see this rod


----------



## JC in VA (Dec 19, 2014)

*Lamiglass Rod For Sale*

Is this rod still available?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

yes it is available


----------



## SteveH (Apr 3, 2003)

Is this rod still available?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OldBay said:


> Hey - I heard that!
> 
> Catch This - it was nice to meet you this evening at the DCMSSA meeting in Bethesda.


LOL not sure who you met but it wasnt me.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

In answer to SteveH above, the rod is still available


----------



## SteveH (Apr 3, 2003)

When was the rod built/how old is it? Please verify it is a true Lami blank, not a Mudhole version.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

he said it was built at red drum so its an actual lami 1502


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

It is a Lami. Germantown is not that far from me, if you want to see it, just let me know.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Catch This said:


> Lami 150 2 MH wrapped at Red Drum…excellent condition. Rated 6-16 oz...Cut to 12’ 4” with 30” to middle of reel seat. $275.00 firm in DC Metro Area. I don’t want to ship but am willing to meet within a reasonable distance, or AI, or OBX. Reason for selling…too many rods and not really using this one.
> View attachment 13965
> 
> View attachment 13966


That rod looks to be built By David Brayman (Sarge) He used to sand the Cork by where the Custom Built by Red Drum Tackle Decal Goes, the top section of Cork.. Can't hold me to it but it looks like his work. 
JAM


----------



## SteveH (Apr 3, 2003)

I would like to see it. Let me know if you have any time this weekend. I could take White's Ferry over and meet you in Leesburg if that works for you. Feel free to call me on my cell at 301-928-2337 to make arrangements.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The rod is sold to SteveH. Thank you P&S and thank you SteveH.

PS it was built by Sarge


----------

